# Swivels, Lures, and Atrractant



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok so I posted this thread to ask if anyone uses snap on swivels with their lure, spoon, spinner, etc. And if you do why? Pros and Cons about snap on swivels. And do any of you use fish attractant on your lures? Like Trout Gravy, Smelly Jelly etc. Does it really work? What Kind do you use?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a snap swivel with any thing that I retrieve fast. Spinners, spoons, rapalas. Stuff like that. The knot can make them run funny with out (especially rapalas) and most spinners and spoons make your line spin a whole bunch causing knots and loops. I DONT use them on topwater lures and with tubes as it adds funny weight to them. I use Procure scents on everything, I love their new UV flash that they are using now. I have about 6 different ones I use for different fishing situations.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nor-tah, I keep thinking about snap on swivels and without using them i still catch fish. But I wasn't sure what difference they made. I haven't ever used rapalas or floating bass lures not really my thing. I tried them with low sucess but they were expensive. lol what color of snap-ons do you us? Im thinking either red or silver.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Last year around this time, I had never caught a fish with my most useless lure in the box: The Jake's lure (chrome/red dots). Well, for some reason, I had never used a swivel to clip the lure to the line (duh?).

I tried this and just like that, I had fish on my Jake's! No more uselessness!

After I was satisfied with the Jake's, I simply opened the snap and clipped on another lure, then another, then another.

Snap swivels are great.

They're not just for clipping lures to line either. They're really handy for hanging a worm under a bubble and keeping that bubble from sliding down to the hook...Same with the barrel weight on a powerbait rig. That big clip end is a great stopper.

I've used the Berkley brand trout attractant and Baitmate on my worms, but not really on lures. I figure if the lure doesn't trigger the strike, try something else.

I know that a lot of trolling guys like to use the Smelly Jelly and Pro Cure scents on their lures and it seems to work for them.

As far as colors go, just get some swivels. Colors aren't going to make too much of a difference.

And if you haven't tried out rapalas on a stream, you're missing out. They work quite well, but there's some finesse involved to get the right "swim". You've just got to work it right. You might even have to switch it up, too. Sometimes you'll work the rod tip with some sweeping motion and other times you may need to give it frantic jerks to get the fishes' attention. It varies day by day and water by water.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I use snap swivels as well. They eliminate line twist, and make changing lures much quicker. With that said, there are some things I don't use them for. As mentioned they add a funny weight to tubes. All plastics I tie directly to the line. As far as scents go, I use smelly jelly at times, but my favorites are pro cure. They make some great scents and their new UV flash should give things a new twist. Havent had a chance to try the UV flash, but if it works as good as the UV lures (which are true flourescent colors and reflect UV light) then I will be liking it as well!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Nor-tah, I keep thinking about snap on swivels and without using them i still catch fish. But I wasn't sure what difference they made. I haven't ever used rapalas or floating bass lures not really my thing. I tried them with low sucess but they were expensive. lol what color of snap-ons do you us? Im thinking either red or silver.


I have always used the brass swivels till this year when I bought some black ones at SW. Like others have said it doesnt make a big difference just get small ones. Oh and try an F7 rapala in Silver and Black or Gold and black. They catch fish on rivers like crazy!!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll give rapalas a try i've heard to much good stuff not too but if i hit a snag and lose a 5 dollar lure im usually not too happy :x


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I notice you like to use Kastmasters (from your pics). Well those are 10 times more effective with the free wobble that the swivel allows. Plus, it keeps the lure from cutting through your mono at the eyelet.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH: Good To know i'll be buying some swivels asap.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If you're trolling, plain snap swivels are okay but from experience you're more likely to get very nasty line twist especially when trolling spinners. 

We troll both Mepps dressed/non-dressed spinners sizes #4&5. Recommend using a "ball bearing" swivel...virtually eliminated line twist for us and we troll a lot. Additionally, any kind of snap swivels allows you to change lures quickly and more conveniently than constantly re-tying your favorite knots. :wink: :wink:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

like the others I use snap Swivels a lot, mainly for convienence. I think the action is better on most of what I throw in the water. I have used Smelly Jelly and I use the crawfish sent and have had success with it.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

i use bought barrel snap swivels are they good for casting or only for trolling?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> i use bought barrel snap swivels are they good for casting or only for trolling?


Swivels are good for any type of fishing IMHO. :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I use snap swivels all the time, it saves me a lot of time when switching lures, etc.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

barrel saftey snap swivels, for spinners and spoons I fish for TM alot and still have had them straightened out.(rated 75lb my fanny) As far as attractants I use crawfish salt, (smallies like it) and yum for wipers. I will roll a perch on a spoon once in a while if the TM are being real finicky.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I never use any kind of attractant but use swivels with most of my lures especially when trolling. Depending on the conditions I'll use them with river lures too (blue foxes and what not) , especially up on the middle provo.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to use snap swivels all the time. With picky fish they may not like the look. It takes a little more time to tie on but I'll have a barrel swivel a few feet before my lure (whatever that may be), then tie on the lure at the end. Obviously you'll have to tie on a new section to the barrel after cutting off and putting on new lures.

The snaps are really nice and quick, that's why I used them before.

Scent definitely works. Fish CAN smell.


----------

